# Three boards quiver



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If I was building a 3 board quiver for myself, I'd go with:

A. a soft playful board to dick around on in the early season before much terrain opened up
B. a directional all-mountain stick with mid-flex and mild setback that I'd probably ride 60% of the time
C. pow stick


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Is it possible to cover most snowboarding disciplines with three boards? At first, I thought that I could perhaps get away with two boards. An all-mountain freestyle board, and a freeride/powder board. Now I think that because different aspects of freestyle have very different requirements so perhaps something like this would be better:
> 
> 1: Board for jumps and pipes (*): I've never done any pipes before so I am only guessing that the requirements. Something that is mid-length (for my weight) twin board that is all/mostly camber would perhaps be ideal?
> 
> ...


I know nothing of 1&2, but 3 AND carving deep trenches at high speed can be covered with one and the same board: as you proposed, a stiffer camrock freeride board. Look for one with big setback, tapper, early rising rocker in the nose. Not all camrock have the same amount of rocker in tip n tail... You've asked about the Mothership/Flagship in the other thread... that shape/type of boards suite this type of riding. E.g. my 156 MS has 3.5cm setback, while the Ride Farah OTOH is also a camrock but gas only a very small rockered nose -> big difference


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

That could work, or you could do
1.board for jumps, pipe and going fast on groomers. Stiff, camber or predominantly camber. Maybe a directional twin.

2. Board for rails, boxes, jibbing, smaller jumps. Soft to mid flex. Pick a camber profile you like.

3. Dedicated pow stick. Anything from a short hybrid camber "fish" style to a huge tapered full camber pow ship. Then there is alway the pow twin to consider. 

But why limit yourself to 3? I have 6 and I want more.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I cover it perfectly with three boards actually.

'16 Flow Chill 151. '16 Niche Aether 156. '15 Salomon Derby 147. I need nothing else.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Three boards is overkill. I rip nothing but the Jones Triple Cork 158 for all disciplines and I excel at them all.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Fielding said:


> Three boards is overkill. I rip nothing but the Jones Triple Cork 158 for all disciplines and I excel at them all.


How long you been waiting to post that?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

3 boards can cover it all. 

Jib/rail board that can handle smaller jumps and you can beat the shit out of.
Park board that can handle big jumps and still slide rails
All-mountain board for everything above 50mph


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

3 board quiver here. 

Burton X8 Camber - Soft and playful park board - Might swap this out for something flat to rocker 
K2 Happy hour - All mountain freestyle board, covers most riding. 
Ride Highlife - Charging/powder board. We don't get deep powder here, no need for a true pow stick.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Unless you're pretty advanced there are Arbor boards that will do all three... other brands as well but I'm more familiar with Arbor.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Extremo said:


> 3 boards can cover it all.
> 
> Jib/rail board that can handle smaller jumps and you can beat the shit out of.
> Park board that can handle big jumps and still slide rails
> All-mountain board for everything above 50mph


You need to move dude, in the worst way.

That's not a dig or anything like that.

I don't see the word "powder" anywhere.

That's what this shit's all about.

Landings are sooo much easier.

Seriously, wouldn't take you long to transfer that park game into big mountain powder slaying Dynamo.

Look at that Mark McDonalds kid

It's time, you must go.


TT


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

1. Soft park/rail/rock board.
2. All mountain board for bombing,big jumps and powder under 6-8 inches.
3. Powder board for those deep days and steep deeps.

Each board will be personal preference since theres so many to choose from.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Reason I would prefer to stick to 3 boards (or less!) is because I move countries more often than most, so the fewer luggage the better! And there is also the cost of the board and storage space.

Since I have small feet I kind of feel more restricted with my board choices. I wonder if there are dedicated powder boards suitable for my small feet..

I am quite sold on the Women's Flagship for carving / going fast on groomers and powder. In the short term, I reckon that I would have better control on the 152cm with my current skill, but I wonder if in the longer term I wouldn't want the 156cm for the extra float / stability / speed. But I also worry about the ability to negotiate trees at 156cm.

If I can't find a buyer for my current board (146cm Emoticon), I will probably keep it as my jib, box and small-medium jumps board.

That leaves the bigger jump / pipe board / groomers. This will be my next purchase as I am pretty hooked on jumps. I've looked at the followings:

- GNU B-Pro vs GNU Lady's Choice
At first I was leaning towards the B-Pro because I thought that it might be more camber like, but after reading this thread, I am having second thoughts. I want good edge-hold since I imagine that would be important for pipes, but I don't want "grabby". On the other hand, I wonder if C2 has enough edge-hold for pipes. What I do like about both of those boards is that they are true twins, and while I am not sure if I'd notice a slight setback, I guess that I like the idea of a perfectly centered board for switch riding and spins.

- Roxy Torah Bright XC2
Another Mervin board. Everywhere I have looked at states that the waist width is 239mm for all sizes. This works for me, but I question if it is possible for the same boards in different size to have the same waist width. Looking at this review, this board is aggressive and either going to challenge me and hopefully make me a better rider.. or get me killed.

- Yes. Hel Yes
It is directional and seem like more of a competitor with the Mothership / Flagship than what I am looking at here.

- Yes. TDS
Only guy board I considered. Directional twin and all camber. But it is also a bit longer and wider than I'd like. If they made one at 152cm I'd seriously consider it.

I haven't looked at other brands so I am open to other suggestions.

Right now I am in-between GNU's Lady's Choice and Roxy Torah Bright. I have the feeling that the Lady's Choice is the more incremental, safer upgrade given my present ability. But if all goes according to plan, I will spend 80+ days on the slopes next season. Hopefully enough time to gain the skill to ride an aggressive board..


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 3 board quiver:

1. Powder / Freestyle / Groomer charger = Endeavor Live 159
2. Powder / All around destroyer = Dupraz D1 165
3. Powder = Charlie Slasher 161

I may get another powder / groomer killer like the Flight Attendant.

Actually i also have a full rocker park board that i never use, because board 1 takes care of that.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if the Capita Jess Kimura would be an option. I think it has the same camber profile as the doa/birds of a feather (basically rcr). And I have heard that it is essentially a beefier version of the birds of a feather.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

F1EA said:


> I have a 3 board quiver:
> 
> 1. Powder / Freestyle / Groomer charger = Endeavor Live 159
> 2. Powder / All around destroyer = Dupraz D1 165
> ...


I like your list, something always available to ride pow with.

1. Powder / Freestyle / Groomer charger = 162 Flight Attendant
2. Powder / All Mountain = 160 proto
3. Powder = 166 Sick Stick and 163 Juice Wagon with custom swallow tail


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

timmytard said:


> You need to move dude, in the worst way.
> 
> That's not a dig or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, powder literally lasts less than a few runs here. As soon as we break the 8 inch mark, it's like an army of wild banshees running over each other for every last fresh piece. This season I got one full run of untracked powder, by the time I got off the lift a second time it was nearly all mogul fields. Another problem out here is lack of elevation and steeps...there are only 1 or 2 trails on the mountain with enough grade to provide enough speed to float through the stuff...and everybody's up at the crack of dawn to ride them.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Yeah, powder literally lasts less than a few runs here. As soon as we break the 8 inch mark, it's like an army of wild banshees running over each other for every last fresh piece. This season I got one full run of untracked powder, by the time I got off the lift a second time it was nearly all mogul fields. Another problem out here is lack of elevation and steeps...there are only 1 or 2 trails on the mountain with enough grade to provide enough speed to float through the stuff...and everybody's up at the crack of dawn to ride them.


Short version, yes you need to move:hairy:


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I like your list, something always available to ride pow with.
> 
> 1. Powder / Freestyle / Groomer charger = 162 Flight Attendant
> 2. Powder / All Mountain = 160 proto
> 3. Powder = 166 Sick Stick and 163 Juice Wagon with custom swallow tail


Yeah absolutely. 
Your quiver is perfect too. I had a Cobra 158, but sold it because it was too small for me to be any good in powder. Definitely 160 would have been the way to go on the Cobra.

Totally agree with TT. Powder is all that counts; those are the days you remember and grin for the rest of your life. All my boards can handle normal groomers, even quite a bit of ice; but they MUST be rad and enjoyable in pow.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

May I ask how much you weigh? Fully clothed (including protection gear, boots, stuff I carry etc.) I am about 145 lbs.. certainly under 150 lbs. I am still deciding between the Jones Women's Flagship at 152cm and 156cm.

From a waist width perspective, both are big for my feet, that that was pretty much expected. In terms of listed weight range the 152cm is pretty much spot on in the middle whereas I will be on the lighter side of the 156cm.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

TooNice said:


> May I ask how much you weigh? Fully clothed (including protection gear, boots, stuff I carry etc.) I am about 145 lbs.. certainly under 150 lbs. I am still deciding between the Jones Women's Flagship at 152cm and 156cm.
> 
> From a waist width perspective, both are big for my feet, that that was pretty much expected. In terms of listed weight range the 152cm is pretty much spot on in the middle whereas I will be on the lighter side of the 156cm.


Me? I'm 170 lbs with light clothing. No idea how much with gear and stuff. Doesnt make much difference (or at least not enough to fuss about it)... more or less center yourself on the board's spec and size up or down depending on what you want to do.

You being 145 lbs i would say 156 cm for bigger stuff, 152 for more freestylish riding. Can't decide... is there a 154? get that one hahaha but yeah 152 to 156 is a good range for you. So just know that 156 will feel floatier and more stable, but stiffer and slower to turn. So if that's what you're looking for... perfect. If what you want is more agile, playful... grab the 152. A compromise, 154.


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think that 154 would have been perfect. According to their chart (see below), the 152 is spot in the middle weight wise. But since I want to use this board mainly on powder days, I was wondering if slightly bigger might be better. But I also want to be able to negotiate trees, and taking waist width into account, I am back to the 152.










Actually, if I go for the Men's Flagship, they do have a 154. But it is even wider than the 156 Women's Flagship (though only by a mere mm).


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hmmm tough one. You want it for powder, sizing up always helps there. In fact, even the little extra width in the men's 154 will help.

But that is a stiff board with slightly blunt tips and a floaty profile...... and their chart has your weight well centered on the 152..... so go for the 152. Unless you're going to Alaska with neni.

Ask neni, and then size slightly down hehehe 
or contact Jones and check if the men's 154 is of similar stiffness to women's. 1mm extra waist is nothing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Actually, if I go for the Men's Flagship, they do have a 154. But it is even wider than the 156 Women's Flagship (though only by a mere mm).


Don't go for a men's Flag. That's not the road you want to go just to gain 2cm more in length the women's doesn't offer. Both Flags are really built for riding pow (big setback, early rocker nose, taper) - no need to size up... it's not an all-mtn board where you would want to size up for pow riding  
The men's and women's FS may do have the same shape, but stiffness wise and how they feel to ride, they are two different boards (the women's is already a pretty stiff board compared to other women's boards... but compared to the men's, she's pretty nimble. The men's is a point it n shoot plank; no nimbleness at all). As you're just getting into riding fast n pow, I have the feeling that the men's would be a step too much, you probably wouldn't appreciate that amount of stiffness. Also the + in width wouldn't make it an easy ride if you're already concerned about the width of the women's version...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Don't go for a men's Flag. That's not the road you want to go just to gain 2cm more in length the women's doesn't offer. The men's and women's FS may do have the same shape, but stiffness wise and how they feel to ride, they are two different boards (the women's is already a pretty stiff board compared to other women's boards... compared to the men's, she's pretty nimble. The men's is a point it n shoot plank. No nimbleness at all).
> 
> The Flags are built for riding pow (big setback, early rocker nose, taper) - no need to size up... it's not an all-mtn board where you would want to size up for pow riding.


Yes. That ^


----------



## TooNice (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice! Though I won't get to ride for another 8 months I am already excited. 

With a board designed to float in powder, does the riding fundamentals remain significantly different from riding to groomers to powder? Will I be able to ride with a neutral stance on powder, or does it just mean that you don't need to lean as far back as a board not designed for powder?


----------



## RidePC (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 4 board setup- but use two of the boards for the same reasons- I cant help myself from buying new boards...I think 3 is a perfect setup. 

Jones Hovercraft- Powder Days. 

Rome Agent Rocker/NS Cobra- All Mtn/Do everything. Get something with a hybrid profile. 

NS Ripsaw- Cruising/Carving on mainly groomer days. Get a board with more/all camber.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

TooNice said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice! Though I won't get to ride for another 8 months I am already excited.
> 
> With a board designed to float in powder, does the riding fundamentals remain significantly different from riding to groomers to powder? Will I be able to ride with a neutral stance on powder, or does it just mean that you don't need to lean as far back as a board not designed for powder?


The fundamentals remain basically the same, but the effort you have to put in varies depending on the board.

- Groomers you ride mosty the edges and initiate turns through engaging your front contact points.
- Powder you ride the entire board base and initiate turns more with your backfoot to keep the bose floating.

Those two ^ remain for the conditions, no matter what board you're riding. But a powder board will make easier to do what you need to do in pow, and viceversa.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TooNice said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice! Though I won't get to ride for another 8 months I am already excited.
> 
> With a board designed to float in powder, does the riding fundamentals remain significantly different from riding to groomers to powder? Will I be able to ride with a neutral stance on powder, or does it just mean that you don't need to lean as far back as a board not designed for powder?


Depends on the snow consistency, amount, steepness and speed - but basically: yes. I keep a fairly centered stance most often, only have to lean back in deep heavy flat pow.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

mosf88 said:


> Unless you're pretty advanced there are Arbor boards that will do all three... other brands as well but I'm more familiar with Arbor.


Probably the best do-it-all Arbor deck is the Arbor Perineum. It sits in the middle of all of their other designs. It's like the perfect in-between. In years passed Arbor marketed this board as the Choda.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> 1.board for jumps, pipe and going fast on groomers. Stiff, camber or predominantly camber. Maybe a directional twin.
> 2. Board for rails, boxes, jibbing, smaller jumps. Soft to mid flex. Pick a camber profile you like.
> 3. Dedicated pow stick. Anything from a short hybrid camber "fish" style to a huge tapered full camber pow ship. Then there is alway the pow twin to consider.


I'd go like this. In theory at least. But I'd make the pow stick a split, to cover *everything*.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've had multiple seasons where I had upwards of 8-10 boards at a time. In theory, having the perfect tool for every possible situation is awesome. In practice, if you don't get enough days on a board, it's unfamiliar and you waste runs getting adjusted to it, aren't able to push yourself fully, etc... These days I find a 4 board quiver to be perfect.

1.) Dedicated Pow board for those few truly deep days.
2.) Mid-Stiff or Stiff directional twin for charging with the crew
3.) Medium flex directional twin or true twin for relaxed riding with the gf and other intermediate riders
4.) Rock board


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I've got the perfect three board quiver for the PNW this year.

1) Rock board
2) Rock board
3) Rock board


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Triple8Sol said:


> I
> 2.) Mid-Stiff or Stiff directional twin for charging with the crew
> 3.) Medium to Mid-Stiff directional twin or true twin for relaxed riding with the gf and other intermediate riders


My stiff directional twin is for charging with the gf. I am a lucky boy.


----------

